# Where do you buy stationery and office products?



## helenau (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Could you please tell me if you by stationery and office supplies online? What website do you like? What products you prefer to buy online? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jowey (Mar 16, 2015)

helenau said:


> Hi everyone, Could you please tell me if you by stationery and office supplies online? What website do you like? What products you prefer to buy online? Thanks in advance.


I get some from Office works and other things from Kmart, which is cheap and useful.


----------



## helenau (Mar 6, 2015)

jowey, thanks for your reply!


----------



## Aoko (Mar 21, 2015)

helenau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you please tell me if you by stationery and office supplies online? What website do you like? What products you prefer to buy online? Thanks in advance.


Office Works, online and on stores.


----------



## blitzaccessories (Apr 18, 2015)

At this time there are many website, provides online stationery..


----------



## Oxaus (Dec 14, 2016)

lots of shops sell stationery and office supplies.

cheap as chips, Rejectshop, kmart, target, big w.

There's probably lots more.

*Try this :* www.lmgtfy.com/?q=stationery+and+office+supplies+in+Australia


----------



## francofunghi (Jan 5, 2017)

Officeessential is good one. Another one is Smiggle. Lot of them


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

I prefer online buy so i don't need them...


----------

